# Afghan and Anubis 2014



## sunnyej

Hi everyone , its been a very long time ..

here are my retards

Anubis has grown fond of sleeping on my parents bed while they are gone . he likes food and will come only if you have something to offer  other then that, he doesnt care about anything . life is tough for him eating and sleeping all time.

Afghan - GSD 
he thinks he is boss and owns the home, he is noisy
he keeps paroling each room time to time



















afghan is almost 6.5 years old now and anubis turned 6 sept 22

Anubis drools a lot lol

they both shed a LOT of fur -.-

here are more pics on this link Check out my photos!


and here's their latest video


----------



## rona

Hi. Nice to see you and your lovely dogs again 

They are a credit to you


----------



## JordanWalker

I have checked the other photos of Afghan and Anubis. Both of them are handsome big fellas. I like it when you said that Anubis' life is tough for him. It made me laugh.


----------



## sunnyej

rona said:


> Hi. Nice to see you and your lovely dogs again
> 
> They are a credit to you


thanks Rona 



JordanWalker said:


> I have checked the other photos of Afghan and Anubis. Both of them are handsome big fellas. I like it when you said that Anubis' life is tough for him. It made me laugh.


Thanks Jordan  yes their life is real tough , the other day cat came in and spoiled our boiled milk , the ninja mission of the stray cat was successful and these were soo busy and tired from their life , they were sleeping sooo soundly they didnt even noticed lol 

heres the new video, they just saw a cat across street lol


----------



## muddy_dragon

Lovely photos and lovely dogs. What breed is Anubis?


----------



## poppy2714

What beautiful photos!


----------



## benki263

wow! nice pics


----------



## sunnyej

thanks everyone



muddy_dragon said:


> Lovely photos and lovely dogs. What breed is Anubis?


the GSD is called Afghan and the mastiff is Himalayan mastiff
his name is Anubis


----------

